# Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder



## Mastermind (8. September 2014)

Hallo, habe zu meinem Geburtstag eine Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder geschenkt bekommen. Suche jetzt eine passende Rolle dazu. Soll robust, zuverlässig und möglichst erschwinglich sein.

Will damit auf Friedfische im Rhein feedern.
Welcher Zubehör kann zum Feedern noch empfohlen werden? Bin auf diesem Gebiet ein absoluter Anfänger.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*

Ich habe sie schon sehr oft empfohlen und auch dir sei die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 DL oder auch die ST in der selben Größe, von mir wärmstens ans Herz gelegt. Die sind im Netz manchmal schon ab 50 Euro zu haben. Wenn es der Geldbeutel hergibt, dann würde ich zu der DL raten, wobei die ST für den Preis auch nicht schlecht ist. Jetzt kommt dir eine 6000er vielleicht ein wenig zu fett vor, aber wenn du am Wasser bist wirst du eine etwas größere Rolle zu schätzen wissen. Du kurbelst dich nicht Tot und bekommst beim Einholen relativ zügig deine Schnur wieder rein, ohne Gefahr zu laufen das dir dein Korb oder Grundblei durchsackt, weil deine Rolle zu wenig oder zu langsam Schnur einholt. Also ich fische beide Modelle und sehr zufrieden und bei mir fangen 120-150 gramm Körbe an zu Surfen wenn ich meine Montagen beim Feedern einhole. 
Auf keinen fall würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einer kleineren Spule als eine 4000er Größe greifen. Alles was darunter liegt ist einfach mal Bullshit, weil wie oben beschrieben, du dich nen Wolf kurbelst und doch nichts auf deine Spule bekommst und obendrein du in eventuell vorhandenen Steinpackungen oder anderen Hindernissen hängen bleibst. Und je weiter du raus musst, um so fetter sollte die Rolle ausfallen, da sollte man dann auch keine Angst vor einer 10000er haben. Also meinen Tipp hast du bekommen und meine Ansicht und meinen Senf zu dem Thema auch. 
MFG Micha.:m
P.S. Lese gerade das du noch Zubehörtipps haben willst. Dann lege dir einen Feederarm zu. Du wirst es sehr zu Schätzen lernen, wenn du die Rute einfach mal ablegen kannst und sie dir nicht ständig im Weg ist. Oder eben wie es hier bei uns auch viele machen , ein Dreibein mit einer Feederablage und dann eine Decke oder eine Klappstuhl dazu. Auf jeden fall eine Ablage. Antitangle oder so brauchst du nach meiner Ansicht nicht wirklich, aber das ist Geschmackssache, andere Schwören drauf, ich komme ganz gut ohne klar.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*

.. die 6000er sind gut.. ich habe die auch


----------



## Martin70 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*

Feederarm am Rhein ist nix. Stell die Rute möglichst senkrecht um möglichst viel Schnur aus der Strömung zu nehmen. 
Als Rolle hab ich ne Mitchell compact Gold lc 8000 und bin zufrieden. Kostet knapp über 50 Euro
Gruß
Martin


----------



## carpfisher767 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*

ich würd dir eine shimano baitrunner st 6000 empfehlen . gruß aus kärnten


----------



## feederbrassen (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Feederarm am Rhein ist nix.



Qutasch .
Kommt ,a auf die Ausfühtung an.
           b  auf die Montage.

Es gibt allerings Ausführungen ,die für den Rhein *nicht* zu gebrauchen sind.

Ansonsten ,Rute aufstellen um..|bla:|bla:|bla: geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Mastermind (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen! Was meint ihr, soll ich hier zuschlagen?


----------



## feederbrassen (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldungen! Was meint ihr, soll ich hier zuschlagen?




Ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle nichts günstigeres gefunden.

Selbst bevorzuge ich den kauf im Laden.


----------



## Mastermind (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rolle für Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Selbst bevorzuge ich den kauf im Laden.



Ich auch. Habe deshalb heute in meinem Laden vor Ort angerufen. Die Shimano Baitrunner haben sie nicht vorrätig.#d
Auch im Netz ist sie kaum noch zu bekommen. Daher meine Frage, ob man es bei eBay riskieren soll.


----------

